# Shrimp for Catfishing



## gbourne

Exactly what type (cooked or raw) of shrimp are people using and where do they get it?


----------



## flattiesinohio

i hear that it is raw shrimp....or also called tiger shrimp,you can find it at any seafood section of a tops,save-a-lots,pick-n-save.....its not bagged up it like 5 dollers a pound


----------



## gbourne

I figured it must be raw shrimp. I will check the Giant Eagle this week. Are there any ideas when it works the best? Are there special ways to fish shrimp?


----------



## neocats1

yep! raw shrimp bought at any grocery store.


----------



## flattiesinohio

i only tried it once or twice for catfish but everyone i know and have seen use shrimp have used your basic carolina rig to fish it its also the same way we fished it in south carolina for sand sharks


----------



## monsterKAT11

i hate to admit it but i use it quite a bit at cj brown. yeah, sometimes we prefer fresh cut or live bait, but sometimes the catfish don't


----------



## [email protected]

Raw Shrimp, Works Any Time As Long As The Fish Are Hungry{ Of Corase{

I Will Take A Pcs Of Shrimp Breake It Into And Put On Hook. You Can Leave The Shell On Or Take It Off Up To You. I Use Shrimp That Even Starts To Smell Real Bad And Still Get Good Hits.
Caught More Cats With Shrimp Then Worm. Once In A While Even Carp.

Moose


----------



## creekcrawler

One day at Cold Creek this spring, the trout were slammin' cooked shrimp.
We use the cooked stuff. If the bites slow, we got something to munch on! 

'Course this is in winter, might not try that in the heat of summer.....


----------



## Lewzer

I use the raw shrimp, 27-30 count. That means there are 27-30 shrimp to a pound. They are big enough size but not too big, I rather eat the real big ones.
I take the shell off and hook it through the thick portion. Then double it around and hook again near the tail.
If I don't use it all on one trip I just refreeze the rest for next time. Refreezing it several times doesn't bother the fish.


----------



## HuberCatman

Something that has been working rather well for me:

- Get a bag of shrimp (raw or cooked)
- Cut the shrimp into the size you want to fish with
- Put olive oil, garlic salt, strawberry coolaid & cinnamon and mix it in with the shrimp

I put mine in the fridge for a week before I fish with it. I leave it out while I'm fishing so it gets a little more 'ripe'. Whatever I have left I freeze till the next trip.

The oil I've found acts like a good carrier for the garlic/cinnamon. I tried it minus the oil once before and I didn't get as many bites.

Fishing raw works too, but it loses its 'flavor' if you leave it on for too long.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Using Tiger shrimp to fish for ctafish???

Tiger Shrimp - $15.99 lb
Catfish - $0.99 lb

That just don't make any sense The Blue Colar Comedy Tour (I think it is Bill Engwald sp??) has a bit on this. And before anybody jumps me - I am just messing around and I use shrimp too. 

Get to know the folks that work your local Kroger seafood - I used to get mine for FREE 90% of the time. Before I could toss a cast net I fished primarily with shrimp & raw chicken for channels. I would head to the counter and ask them if they had any shrimp they were going to toss out - tell them you want it for fishing bait. Beleive it or not, they'll wrap it up and give it to you if they've got it. If not, it isn't all that expensive to buy.


----------



## cmiller

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Using Tiger shrimp to fish for ctafish???
> 
> The Blue Colar Comedy Tour (I think it is Bill Engwald sp??) has a bit on this. And before anybody jumps me - I am just messing around and I use shrimp too.


Yep. Bill Engvall


----------



## Lewis

Yeah....but you get 50-60 pieces of shrimp in a package.
How much would you pay for 50-60 nightcrawlers?


----------

